# What a breeder needs to know



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What exactly does a breeder need to know about you when you are contacting them about buying a dog? I have seen everything from a 3 page questionnaire that looked like a professional background check to wanting nothing more than cash. The most direct breeder I talked to when I was buying a dog asked what GSD experience I had, what I planned to do with the dog and did I plan to breed. From just those answers alone, the breeder knew everything necessary to offer me a dog. There was a fourth question, but it made so little impact on me, I forgot what it was. I ran into a few who just offered me a dog as long as I had the cash, and I never bought from them, as it seemed like they cared too little about their dogs. What would be too much information to share and should be avoided?

I am asking because breeders are usually busy and might not want to read a long detailed report on a buyers dog philosophy. But they may also turn someone down for reasons we might not understand. One breeder said she turns down anyone who insists on seeing every dog in her kennel. That seemed like a reasonable request to me, but she also boards dogs which are not hers and which she did not want to expose to strangers. So her response also seems reasonable. She does not divulge to the buyer because she felt it was none of their business what she uses her property for.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Even tho I am a probably a couple years from my next pup (wonder if I should be looking at breeders now :/). I think this is a great question especially for people like me who have never bought a pup from a breeder or even spoken to one. I do know I will want a breeder who can help match me to the right pup so I am trying to understand what words to use when explaining what I think I would want.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I pay cash.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> I pay cash.


Can I borrow some money?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As much as I can.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> Can I borrow some money?


You've got enough dogs already.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I think that we have to keep in mind the wide range of both dogs and buyers, paired with the idea that a lot of these forms are standard. Coming from my experience in sifting thru adoption applications, there aren’t too many questions that I’d take offense to - some information is used to determine suitability, some for the matching process and some is just information to keep on file so that if a question or problem arises later down the line, the breeder already has a snapshot of the home the dog is in. Ppl many be afraid to exercise it, but you always have the option of writing n/a in a field.... if its that important, they’ll ask, and that’s your opportunity to explain.

We don’t know everyone’s system... some breeders may know that response A or B to the first question means they can skip down to question 4 and so on. You know?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd expect to be asked my experience with the breed. Activity level. Other pets in the house. Plans for the dog regarding training, competing, etc. Do I plan to breed?. I've also been asked for training references, what titles (if any) I've put on dogs in the past and similar questions


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I pay cash.


So you never need to answer questions?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> You've got enough dogs already.


I only have one dog! Can I?:smile2:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never really been questioned, and I've never filled out a questionnaire either. My last 3 pups have been from breeders I knew online. One was a member of this forum, one was on another forum that's not around anymore. I'd always posted lots of photos of the activities I was doing with the previous dogs so these people either already had a very good idea of what I was about and what my level of knowledge and experience was, or they could easily find out by searching through my posts. 

But still, each time I approached a breeder I sent a long post with pretty much all the information I thought they might want to know about me, so there wasn't really much more they could ask about. I like being totally up front and honest from the very beginning, rather than waiting to answer whatever questions a breeder might have. If I'm not a good fit, why waste each other's time?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Debbie, that is a good plan.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

How long before you are ready for a puppy do you reach out to a breeder if you are just an active pet person? I hope by the time I am ready for my next I will be a better handler and ready to participate in something fun with my dogs but even then just fun simple novice stuff.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> How long before you are ready for a puppy do you reach out to a breeder if you are just an active pet person? I hope by the time I am ready for my next I will be a better handler and ready to participate in something fun with my dogs but even then just fun simple novice stuff.


By then you might be more than a pet person. I never expected to go past basic obedience, but I did and I love it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I always joked that the breeders I have bought from wanted to know *everything* and my blood type was a bonus. Though I understand that people will play the breeder, tell them what they want to hear.
On the other extreme is the one that asks on pages if anyone remembers a breeder in such and such a city because they can't remember who they bought their dog from. I'd rather a breeder ask me my blood type than one that just looks at my paypal account.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I would love it, I know you are right. I love seeing dock diving, agility and I know my current dog would love nosework probably fly ball too. Once I get the basics down that's the direction I'll be going to the nose. Just getting basic obedience at this point is hard enough for me the dog learns great it's just me learning to teach that's so slow. I have really fallen in love with dogs. Sorry to my 4 cats hehe


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> So you never need to answer questions?


Like a quiz or an interview, no. I always know someone so I talk to them. The next dog I get, I'll go out and meet people, see dogs and talk. If someone asks, I'll tell, but I'm not trying out for the team.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

We've always owned dogs (mostly lab/mix). Prior to Finn we had a GSD that we rescued. After he passed, I wanted another shepherd. But I wanted to start fresh with a puppy.

I had help narrowing down to 3 breeders. The applications were lengthy.
The questions seemed reasonable.
And I think I was pretty clear in the applications as to what type of GSD would work for my family and me. 

I had it in my head that I wanted a Sukee GSD from Maine. And we were waiting on a litter from them.
But A breeder in NH called to say she thought she had a pup that would suit my family and me. 
I think the questions on the application were necessary. I also believe the breeder knew her pups and what type of dogs they'd eventually become.
Because at 3, Finn has grown to be the dog I described in my application.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Steve Strom said:


> Like a quiz or an interview, no. I always know someone so I talk to them. The next dog I get, I'll go out and meet people, see dogs and talk. If someone asks, I'll tell, but I'm not trying out for the team.


In a lot of cases, there is no need for a formal Q&A portion.  I mean, you put 2 dog people in a room and BOOM the conversation is nothing but dogs LOL It's pretty easy to learn almost everything needed in a simple conversation unless they want specific references from vets or trainers.


----------

